
The Evolution of Character Codes 1874-1968 (2012) [pdf] - gumby
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.96.678&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
kryptiskt
"By January 15, 1915, the Western Union Telegraph Company had begun using a
printing telegraph system that combined aspects of the Murray and Morkrum
codes. It used Murray’s codes for the letters and controls, but generally
followed the Morkrum conventions for which figures should be paired with which
letters. Like the Morkrum code and the later English Murray code, the Western
Union code used separate line feed and carriage return characters instead of a
single line character."

Damn you, Western Union!

~~~
sverige
"Even before X3.4-1967 was published, there was already interest in two more
minor revisions. First, the ISO code had since its ﬁrst draft allowed the use
of character 0/10 for new line as well as for line feed, but ASCII had not. On
July 5, 1967, John B. Booth proposed that ASCII also include this dual
meaning."

I fear it will never be resolved at this point.

~~~
Latteland
Oh, it's resolved. It's just we don't agree on the answer.

------
lokedhs
When was this paper published? There is no date on the paper itself, and
different sites gives different dates.

I'm wondering because it incorrectly states that Unicode is a 16-bit code,
which used to be a common misconception in the 90's.

